# Best exhaust valve material to replace VR6 sodium filled valves?



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

Ive seen inconel, stainless steel and other alloys available to replace the stock sodium filled valves in a VR6. What do you guys think of Tectonics tuning's high flow stainless valve set? 

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=795

Anyone have anything against stainless steel exhaust valves as far as a VRT build goes?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

You should call up Ferrea see what they can do for you, unless you have a wild budget but not really worth it IMO


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

You mean like stainless is not a good material? I've done a bit of research to find that the hollow vr6 exhaust valves don't like to withstand the added heat and stresses of forced induction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I mean if you want advice about valves call the best affordable guys in the business.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

whats wrong with the stock ones?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

GTI Jay said:


> I've done a bit of research to find that the hollow vr6 exhaust valves don't like to withstand the added heat and stresses of forced induction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





turbodub said:


> whats wrong with the stock ones?


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sodium filled valves are two piece, 
The heads tend to fall off causing carnage if Rev'd or get too warm. 
Stainless one piece valves are mucho better for reliability, with inconel being better again. 

Stainless are good enough for most.


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you guys for the information. For now I went with stainless standard size valves. 
This is what happens with stock sodium filled valves and is the reason why I wanted to replace them 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

Thanks for the learn to read link! Since you know all about valves im sure you know that aftermarket companies are starting to make sodium filled valves to help reduce valve heat which causes them to bend in cars that actually make power. Yes I know that most factory sodium filled valves are known to break. However vr6 valves are not known for that. In fact I know of a vr6 that makes aprox. 1000hp to the wheels. And guess what??? Stock valves. Valves drop/break from hitting pistons. However there is nothing wrong with using a quality stainless valve from ferrea or even supertech.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Valves can drop from bouncing and releasing it's collets , collet failing, and valve heads do drop off standard 2 piece valves from too much heat or too many revs. It's a fact. 

Too say they only fail from hitting pistons is completely incorrect.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

I did not say they only fail from hitting pistons. I said they do fail from hitting pistons. I 100% agree that a valve can just fail. Just like anything else in a motor **** happens. However next time we have valve issues I will be sure to contact the experts here. Especially since such high tech terms like collet are being used instead of keeper!


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

turbodub said:


> I did not say they only fail from hitting pistons. I said they do fail from hitting pistons. I 100% agree that a valve can just fail. Just like anything else in a motor **** happens. However next time we have valve issues I will be sure to contact the experts here. Especially since such high tech terms like collet are being used instead of keeper!


In england/europe we call them the collets not keepers.... and being a European engine...
Just like trousers and pants. 
I could say your using the wrong term as your using our language but I won't get as petty....
Also seems stateside it's 50/50 collets and keepers....


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

Gary_808 said:


> Valves can drop from bouncing and releasing it's collets , collet failing, and valve heads do drop off standard 2 piece valves from too much heat or too many revs. It's a fact.
> 
> Too say they only fail from hitting pistons is completely incorrect.


This 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

